# 2nd auto policy for Ubering?



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I just switched to Progressive for home & auto a few months ago, now I'm thinking of doing some Uber part time, but of course Ol' Flo doesn't do rideshare policies or endorsements (at least in Illinois). I don't really feel like changing all that stuff over to Farmers or whoever, so I'm wondering if anyone has ever done a second policy for their driving job? Is that even a thing?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Not as far as I know. And better check with Progressive. They may cancel your policy outright if you are doing commercial driving with their policy doesn't cover. 

I ended up having to change insurance companies altogether to get adequate rideshare coverage.


----------

